# Just discovered this new site for surf forecast an Beach Cams...



## mkennis18 (Aug 1, 2011)

They have cams all over NY and NJ. From Long Beach to Cape May. Check out these sweet cams and in depth reports :fishing:
http://thesurfersview.com/


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Why are you yelling???


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Now check out NOAA -surf zone forecast -- for some more up to date info.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> why are you yelling???


lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I can SEEEEEE now


----------

